# "Safe" time to Time Travel?



## Chu (Aug 18, 2013)

When I first started playing I noticed grass wear after about a month and I couldn't stand it. I read somewhere that if you TT one month forward (and then back again) the grass regrows. 
This is totally true, I did it and no one moved out. 

Now I'm a little more attached to my villagers, so is there any safe time to jump ahead 1 month and back again without loosing any villagers?


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

If you go day by day, you'll have a pretty low chance of sneak-outs.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 18, 2013)

You know my least favorite villager sneaked out? Best day of my life.


----------



## Chu (Aug 18, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> If you go day by day, you'll have a pretty low chance of sneak-outs.



I don't believe that will help with the grass wear though.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 18, 2013)

Chu said:


> I don't believe that will help with the grass wear though.



It will. Just walk really slowly to the nearest villager, talk to them until they start thinking, and if nobody's moving, you're in the clear. Get off and repeat. I used to do this all the time for my grass, and before long I had the most colorful town in the history of towns.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

I think there's always the risk they could. I would go around and talk to everyone and see if anybody says there moving or if someone says that someone is thinking about moving. Idk if that will help though. I never TT that far. The most I did was a day ahead and back in WW whenever Nook was upgrading.


----------



## locker (Aug 18, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I think there's always the risk they could. I would go around and talk to everyone and see if anybody says there moving or if someone says that someone is thinking about moving. Idk if that will help though. I never TT that far. The most I did was a day ahead and back in WW whenever Nook was upgrading.[/QUOTlol
> lol


----------



## Celestia (Aug 18, 2013)

The safe way to do that is to get someone to tell you they are moving and confirm their move. Then you can TT years forward and only lose that one villager. Sometimes, the villager won't even move, but that is rare. TTing back wards at any amount is safe.


----------



## Eirynfox (Aug 18, 2013)

Ty for this  didn't know TT could regrow grass!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Aug 18, 2013)

I had a fence plot the other day and I'd told Angus to stay. I jumped forward a month, saved and went back and everything was fine. I've only done it once so this isn't set in stone fact, it's just how it worked for me. The grass looked a lot better but still a little tatty in places. I'd say it was 95% improved.


----------



## Chu (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input! 

Does anyone know if a villager can ask to leave while someone is moving in?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 18, 2013)

I usually do my jumps one day at a time, and water all of my flowers and speak to all of my villagers, because if I am tting, I might as well get a ton of hybrids out of it.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 18, 2013)

Chu said:


> Thank you everyone for your input!
> 
> Does anyone know if a villager can ask to leave while someone is moving in?



Yes, yesterday a fence plot showed up in my town and someone asked to leave.


----------

